# First W/E in Aug



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Coming down to camp & fish at the cape on the first weekend of August. Any P&Sers gonna be down there fishing? If so, please let me know. 

RuddeDogg ... didn't get a chance to fish with you last year ... is that weekend your "off" weekend? If so, maybe you want to meet up at one of your spots, like grassy sound?

Thanks,
fishhead


----------



## djcoast (Feb 26, 2005)

Do you mean Cape May? I'm not sure if I'll be around, but shoot me an e-mail and I'll give you some info on whats been happening.


----------



## RuddeDoggswoman (Feb 23, 2006)

*w/e in aug*

if u r talking about the weekend of aug 4,5,6 yes he is off that weekend 










fishhead said:


> Coming down to camp & fish at the cape on the first weekend of August. Any P&Sers gonna be down there fishing? If so, please let me know.
> 
> RuddeDogg ... didn't get a chance to fish with you last year ... is that weekend your "off" weekend? If so, maybe you want to meet up at one of your spots, like grassy sound?
> 
> ...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

I am off that week end. Shoot me a PM and we'll hook up.


----------

